# Strange squeak/sucking noise and moving head



## Imdsm (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi,

Sometimes my rats will do a noise.. it's like a squeak but not actually a full squeak, more dull and a bit like a baby sucking on a dummy, mixed with a squeak, they aren't choking, and they seem in good health, they are quite new (had them 3 weeks). When they make the noise, their heads move, I don't think it's bruxing because I've seen them do that where they kinda grind their teeth, but their heads actually move a few mm each time.

What's this behaviour called/related to?

Should I be worried?


----------



## Carina (Jul 28, 2009)

It might be a respiratory problem. My girl Pebbles does it too.
Have you noticed anything else? Weight loss, etc?


----------



## Imdsm (Jan 4, 2010)

They seem all in good health, one does sneeze every now and then but since I changed them to ecobed it's got much better, but they eat a lot, they can finish a full carrot over night and they're omly small.

Just a bit strange how they do it, it's like.. they don't do it all the time just sometimes, and they can stop at will.


----------



## Carina (Jul 28, 2009)

Just keep an eye on them and if their behaviors change.
As long as they seem healthy otherwise, I think you don't have to be concerned.
If the sounds, eating habits, energy, etc. changes, you maybe should bring them to a vet.


----------



## AvaAdoreSmashing (Dec 31, 2009)

Keep an eye on it. Keep an eye on the sneezing. They could still be settling in, if you notice any change in their eating or sleeping alot, You might want to think about going to a vet check up. At least a check up would clear up any worries you might have about your new babies.


----------



## Imdsm (Jan 4, 2010)

Yeah, i read the strange noise could be hiccuping but the smallest one has become quite poorly with his breathing, very loud and audible, quick crackly, got an appointment at an RSPCA vets tomorrow night, gonna get him checked out, the other two are in perfect health though

Thanks


----------

